# Life With Two



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

We are on Day 3 with Chase right now! 

Overall things are going well. Miles was very pouty the first night and stayed upstairs while the puppy played downstairs. Every day since then he has been more and more curious about pup, and this morning they played chase/ keep away for an hour! They are sharing water bowls and toys nicely. Miles has been correcting Chase so we have to keep an eye on that. He will not allow Chase to whine in his crate. He walks over and growls when Chase whines at night, so we have been getting great sleep because Chase is pretty quiet now at night. 

I have been taking Miles on 2 excursions out of the house alone each day so he still gets his private time with mom, or with both of us. 

I can't believe how different they are. Miles is sweet, affectionate yet cautious and more timid. Chase is fearless and bold. We have been having to correct him for things Miles never did, such as biting curtains and furniture. Miles was free in the house alone at 7 months, we thing Chase will be in there much longer!!!


----------



## Jlaha (Jul 12, 2013)

That's so great! I love the image of Miles growling for more sleep! :-D I've been wanting to do that, but don't think it would work quite as effectively, lol.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Here is a picture of our new little guy


----------



## Jlaha (Jul 12, 2013)

Awww, he's beautiful! I need some tips on getting them to be still enough to take a good pic. My phone pics always come out blurry.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Mine do too. We've taken about 1000 and have about 5 good ones  The best are when he's sleeping!


----------



## Naughtona (Dec 12, 2012)

Oh my goodness, he's perfect! Congratulations and keep us updated on life with two! I'm already looking ahead to the future, even though my boyfriend doesn't know it yet ;D


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Glad things are going well. We too had an adjustment period where Dozer would regularly growl at penny or be too rough. We would correct him. Now life is good. Ours couldn't be more opposite either. And Dozer was out of the crate at about 10 months. Penny is now 15 months and showing now signs of being trustworthy outside if it! Lol. 

As I type this Dozer is groaning at Penny because she jumped up on the recliner with us. But two minutes ago they were playing a glorious game of keep away. 

Good luck.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

How old was Dozer when you got Penny? Miles is 18 months. Today Chase stuck his face in Miles' food when he was eating and Miles looked up at my husband for help. Which is much better than it could have been!


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Dozer was 22 months when Penny came home with us. She too would go near his food. He's not food aggressive (with kibble at least) but it definitely made him go back to eating really fast. I can still put my hands in it though so not a huge concern. But they are somewhat separated for feedings because Dozer gets pills in his and is on a Rx diet so they really can't eat each others. And Penny likes to walk away from her food to play and see what else is going on. It's quite an ordeal EVERYDAY and I'm thinking of starting crate feedings with her. Anywho I would definitely have supervised feedings and feed in separate rooms if possible else there is too much pressure on them I think. 

18 months is a gear age to get a second V. Enough time that he should prettying be trained but not set his ways that the change of adding a second should take much getting used to. You are going to LOVE it.


----------



## Jrod (Dec 12, 2012)

Chase is a hansome boy, and your Miles sounds like he has the same temperment as ours...shy, passive, but very affectionate to mom and dad! It sounds seems like Miles is already a great big brother for Chase too. 

We plan to eventually get a 2nd V when Miles gets older, so we will follow your progress MM and learn from your endeavors. O and more pics of Chase! 

Jrod


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Chase 8 weeks old


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Very cute, MM you guys are brave. The second one is somewhat easier? 
I noticed the older one will teach a lot behavior and that made my work easier, but the second dog is a little more jealous than the first ???


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

The second one is easier because we know what to do now. Chase doesn't bite us and is doing great in his crate and with potty training, though I do not think he knows he is not supposed to go in the house bc we don't give him the opportunity, I watch him like a hawk! 

Had we had Chase first though, I am not sure we would have gotten a second! He's much bolder, much more high energy than Miles. With Miles, when he was 9 weeks we would walk for 20 min then play for 20 then he would go in his crate for the morning. Chase needed 3 x 15 minute walks and an hour of play this morning. We cannot leave him near any stairs or furniture because he would catapult himself off of it! He's a little monkey. 

But yes, because we have the experience overall we are much less calm and unphased by any of his behaviors. Our friends have commented on how much more relaxed we are this time around.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

We have had Chase for almost 2 weeks now. He and Miles are best friends now. They sleep together, chew bones at the same time, and play all the time. 

Chase is much bolder and more high energy than Miles, but he has settled into our routine and overall he is much easier to manage because we already have one. No shark attacks, no issues crate training. He walk well on a lead and potty training is going well. Miles keeps him exercised so it's a lot easier to manage his energy while we have to keep him close to home. 

We have noticed that Miles needs his hour with me alone in the morning. One day this week I didn't take him for his run, thinking that he had been exercising a lot and maybe he would like to play with Chase all morning instead. He pouted, bit at my wrists, and jumped on me. Clearly he did not agree and wanted his alone time!!

Overall #2 has been much easier but it took about a week for Chase to bond to me, vs Miles only had us and loved us right away. Chase seemed to bond to Miles first, now finally me ;D


----------



## Jlaha (Jul 12, 2013)

That's great! Glad to hear things are going so well! 👍


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Aww - life with two...about 30 minutes ago my two went to the back door like they needed to go out and go potty, I let them out and when I went back to check on them, they are just chasing each other around the yard and then wrestling - they are having a great time! When they are finally ready to come back in they are going to crash, which will be a nice quiet evening for me.


----------

